# Pigeon book?



## pigeon-man (May 4, 2009)

I am just getting started with flying pigeons and i was wondering if any body has any suggestions on a good reference guide for beginners?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Someone asked this already this week maybe in General Section.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

pigeon-man said:


> I am just getting started with flying pigeons and i was wondering if any body has any suggestions on a good reference guide for beginners?


 *Hi PIGEON-MAN, Yes there are some good books out there but they are a bit on the expensive side. THE PIGEON by Wendell M Levi cost about 100 dollars, 667 pages,PIGEONS FOR EVERYONE by Douglas Mc Clary around 50 dollars. There some good magazines Racing Pigeon Digest and the Purebred Pigeon (showbirds). You can get the books from JEDDS pigeon supply house www.jedds.com or from FOYS www.foyspigeonsupplies.com You can check out the magazines at these sites Racing Pigeon Digest www.racingpigeondigest.com and the Purebred at www.purebredpigeon.com Good Luck*GEORGE


----------



## asfand_thegr8 (Jun 1, 2009)

*check those dvds*



pigeon-man said:


> I am just getting started with flying pigeons and i was wondering if any body has any suggestions on a good reference guide for beginners?


Get those dvds they are really helpfull for biggners as well as experts

SECRETS OF CHAMPIONS I , The foundation of victory
SECRETS OF CHAMPIONS II , Breeding , Feeding & Old bird Racing
SECRETS OF CHAMPIONS III Young birds Racing
SECRETS OF CHAMPIONS IV , Winning lofts , the inside stories.

i will give u those all 4 dvds free contact me [email protected]


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Or this:
ftp://80.92.102.163/Uploads/PigeonDoveCare.zip


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

asfand_thegr8, I would be interested in those dvds also. I would even give pay you for them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here's a good one;
http://caraguidesign.com/pigeon-boo...ets-pigeon-health-and-management-book-review/


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

For beginners in general pigeon keeping, I think Pigeons For Everyone would be the one to get. Not too incredibly long, and covers a little bit of everything, introducing you to racing and showing too. The Pigeon is one big book, with everything in it, but might be a bit too much for someone just starting out. Definitely worth getting at some time though 

I have all the Secrets dvds and they're great. Lots of things they give you to consider.


----------



## asfand_thegr8 (Jun 1, 2009)

bcr1 said:


> asfand_thegr8, I would be interested in those dvds also. I would even give pay you for them.


i will send u those dvd dont worry email me at 
[email protected]

Recized origional covers hard to find
http://i32.tinypic.com/2lucgtd.jpg
http://i28.tinypic.com/e0g5ub.jpg
http://i26.tinypic.com/kb1wmq.jpg


----------



## Napoleon's Loft (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi asfand_thegr8. I sent you a PM regarding the dvd copy of Secret of Champions (pls check your email). I will send you a dvd copy of the "Bieche Young Bird System" in exchange of the dvd copies of the Secret of Champions (4 episodes). Pls check your email regarding my contact address and my email add.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

PIGEONS by Matthew M. Vriends and Tommy E. Erskine is a good read


----------



## barnam (Aug 24, 2009)

plamenh said:


> Or this:
> ftp://80.92.102.163/Uploads/PigeonDoveCare.zip


Thanks for this!


----------

